# Senior Patrol Agent David Webb



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Border Patrol Agent Killed in Arizona Wreck

*Officer.Com News*

The Officer Down Memorial Page has reported that Senior Patrol Agent David Webb was killed in a single-vehicle wreck, Nov. 3.

According to ODMP, Webb was driving a Border Patrol vehicle on the Tohono O'odham Indian Reservation in Arizona at around 5 p.m. when his vehicle left the road and rolled. 
He sustained massive head and internal injuries and was pronounced dead at the scene. 
Webb had served the Border Patrol for two years and ten months. 
He is survived by his wife and two sons.

_Officer.com will have more information on this story as it becomes available._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/06/2006
*Ariz. agent dies in vehicle accident*

*Officer Down: David Webb* - [Ajo, Arizona]


*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 25
*Additional Info:* Senior Patrol Agent David Webb had served the Border Patrol for two years and ten months. He is survived by his wife and two sons.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Webb was killed in an automobile collision. *Date of Incident:* November 3, 2006

*Ariz. agent dies in vehicle accident*
The Associated Press
AJO, Ariz.- A U.S. Border Patrol agent died Friday from injuries suffered in a single-vehicle accident, authorities said.
The agent, whose identity was not immediately released, was assigned to the Ajo Station.
Border Patrol officials said the agent suffered massive injuries from the accident on State Route 86 and was pronounced dead at the scene about 6 p.m.
The accident was being investigated by the Tohono O'odham Police Department.
It was the second fatal vehicle accident involving a Border Patrol agent from the Ajo Station this year.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

